# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  nieuw lid , spier reuma, prednison gebruik, cosmetische chirugie

## Marcia21

Ik ben lid geworden om informatie te krijgen over kwesties als spier reuma, prednison gebruik hierbij en cosmetische chirurgie
en de ervaringen van anderen, bij voorbeeld met verschillende kllinieken

----------

